# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Papa dhe..

## deshmuesi

Duke folur në një intervistë shumë të sinqertë të botuar në gazetën e përjavshme të Argjentinës, Viva, nisur nga përvojat e tij personale, Papa Françesku del me një udhëzues ku tregon se çfarë duhet të bëjmë për të qenë të lumtur.
Këto janë ndër 10 këshillat e lëshuara nga Papa, si pjesë e një recete të tij për një jetë të lumtur e më të përmbushur.
1. "Jeto dhe lejo që të jetojnë." Të gjithë duhet të udhëhiqen nga ky parim.
2. "Jep nga vetja për të tjerët." Njerëzit duhet të jenë të hapur dhe bujarë ndaj të tjerëve.
3. "Vazhdoni me qetësi në jetë." Papa përdori një imazh nga një roman argjentinas, të Ricardo Guiraldes, në të cilin protagonisti Gaucho Don Segundo Sombra, kthen kokën pas për të parë mënyrën se si ai e jetoi jetën e tij.
4. "Një ndjenjë e shëndetshme e kohës së lirë." Papa tha se studimi i tregut na ka sjellë ankth, dhe për këtë prindërit duhet të fikin televizorin kur ulen për të ngrënë dhe të luajnë më tepër me fëmijët e tyre.
5. "Të dielat duhet të jenë pushim." E diela është për familjen.
6. "Gjeni mënyra të reja për të krijuar vende pune të denja për të rinjtë."
7. "Respekti dhe kujdesja për natyrën." Degradimi mjedisor është një nga sfidat më të mëdha që kemi.
8. "Ndaloni së qeni negativ." Nevoja për të folur keq për të tjerët, tregon vetëbesim të ulët.
9. "Respektoni besimet e të tjerëve." Ne mund të frymëzojmë të tjerët nëpërmjet dëshmitarëve, në mënyrë që të rriten së bashku në komunikim.
10. "Punoni për paqe." Ne jemi duke jetuar në një kohë të shumë luftërave, dhe duhet ngritur zëri për thirrjet për paqe.

 Shikoni ketu ndonje fjale apo mesazh per Krishtin?  
 Mendoni se ka ketu ndonje ndryshim nese ne vend te emrit Papa Francesku , te vendoshesh emrin e fjala vjen te presidentit te USA, Obama?  
  Ju me nderoni me buze, por zemra juaj eshte lark meje, tha Jezusi per politkanet religjionoze..

----------

